# can I use quest plus gel on pregnant doe?



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

My doe is about a month and a half to kid. I have the quest on hand. Is it okay?


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

You must be very careful not to overdose with Quest wormer. It is questionable if it is safe for pregnant does. I have heard of horses dieing from Quest if not dosed correctly and since it is not labeled for goats I would question what the "safe" dose for a pregnant doe would be. :scratch: Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I would never give it to a pregnant doe. It is not even safe for use in pregnant horses I don't think. It is VERY strong stuff and I only give .1cc per 10lbs on my bucks. It was actually pulled off the market for unknown reasons, they claim because Fort Dodge sold out to Pizer(sp) but I don't think that's it because there are still other fort dodge things on the market.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

RunAround said:


> I would never give it to a pregnant doe. It is not even safe for use in pregnant horses I don't think. It is VERY strong stuff and I only give .1cc per 10lbs on my bucks. It was actually pulled off the market for unknown reasons, they claim because Fort Dodge sold out to Pizer(sp) but I don't think that's it because there are still other fort dodge things on the market.


Quest Plus is very much still on the market. I'm not telling anybody to use it, but Coni Ross and many other Boer goat people do and to pregnant does as well. It is the same as Cydectin. Valbazen and Prohibit (Levamisole) are the known wormers *not* safe for preggo does. Again, I am not telling anyone to use it, I just wanted to put it out there that not everybody agrees on the dangers of Cydectin. It's a very effective wormer.


----------

